# Will Pittsburgh Paint color match PPG?



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

I work painting in a hospital and the painter they hired used PPG paint. I have no access to PPG but I can get Pittsburgh. Will Pittsburgh Paint color match to PPG? I thought they might b/c they are made by the same company. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If it is the same color and same number chip you are talking about then yes. Or if you are asking if they can just do a match as in you have the color you want and want to know if the color can be matched then yes If you have the color you want but it is a SW color under most circumstances most other paint stores will be able to match the color. PPG and Pittsburgh paints are the same company. 

I am a bit confused by the post though are you saying you are an in house painter for the hospital and they hired an out of house painter to do your job?


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

They hire contractor for new construction and he provides his own painter. I paint existing areas and patch a lot of holes. We already have holes in new construction and I'm trying to match the paint that is already on the wall. I cannot get PPG, but I do have the color name and number. I figured going to Pittsburgh Paint would match better than using any other brand. I just wanted to know if my thinking is correct or if anyone else has a better idea.


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

I was not a painter when they hired, it just became my job. I'm pretty good at it now, at least I think so, but I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Should not be a problem. Remember that even the same paint out of the same can may not touch up well due to sheen and lighting so a repaint of a wall here and a wall there might be required.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

baseba8311 said:


> I was not a painter when they hired, it just became my job. I'm pretty good at it now, at least I think so, but I still have a lot to learn.


I remember now. I looked over your other posts.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah even if you get an exact color match, the sheen will be different since it's a different batch, base and paint line.

Paint the whole wall.

Good news, job security.


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

Porter and Pittsburgh have been merged as pme company for several years that when they became ppg ( Porter Pittsburgh group) so.... yeah they can match there own paint.


----------



## p8ntman (Nov 16, 2011)

What is the color name and number...I might could help you. Some paints under the Pittsburgh Paints line were changed to their commercial designation PPG a few years ago.


----------



## CJPainting (Jul 26, 2012)

Shouldn't be an issue. Remember that PPG owns both Pittsburgh, Porter, and Olympic. PPG, Pittsburgh, and Porter both use the Voice of Color colors (###-#) and Atmospheric colors (ATC-##). Most of Olympic colors are from the VOC color selection as well. As long as it's not a Design Spectrum color (####-#; i.e. White Umber 7195-1)you shouldn't run into any cross reference issues. 

As the poster above mentioned, do yourself a favor and plan on doing a repaint. PPG Speedhide, Pure Performance, or whatever they are using is not going to carry the same sheen consistency that Pittsburg Manor Hall, Wall hide, etc. will.

EDIT:


TNpainter said:


> Porter and Pittsburgh have been merged as pme company for several years that when they became ppg ( Porter Pittsburgh group) so.... yeah they can match there own paint.


Right on the money here. Key work word is "match". Not all colors, even if formula is given, will work across all product lines. A PPG color formula does not translate the same across like lines either unless it is a cross fill product from the plant.


----------

